# Smoked Cotton Tail



## white cloud (Mar 25, 2008)

Any thoughts besides what my plans are for smoking a couple cotton tail rabbits?. I plan on brine cureing overnight along with garlic and black pepper at a ratio of .75% of TQ's recomendations. Maybe wrap one with bacon and leave the other and just give a seasoned oil mop every so often. Give both a rub, the one with bacon apply rub before wrapping and after. Any other suggestions?


----------



## desertlites (Mar 25, 2008)

sorry i never done ribbet before-keep us posted


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey cloud, I was just reading an article today about smoking cottontails.  I have never done it but the article spoke volumes about food safety, as these critters can carry all kinds of nasties.  Wear gloves while dressing.  (The organism tularemia can pass through human skin) and make sure your brine is well chilled and dont take any chances.

I am sure it will be delicious, just wanted to give you a heads up.  Apparently you have to be extra careful when preparing cottontails for eating.  I never would have known if it werent for the article I read today.

In summary, be diligent in your prep, and enjoy the finished product.  Hope to see some q-view.


----------



## white cloud (Mar 25, 2008)

They say not to hunt until after a good freeze for awhile. But I still wouldn't mind just shootin them sometimes, as much damage as they do to the thousands of trees I have planted out back over the last 12 years.
 Thanks


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh, smoked bugs!  Besure and let us know how it goes!


----------



## white cloud (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah they are lean. Never tried em on the smoker, have grilled but they are abit dry. The best way I have done them is in a dutch oven. Seasoned flour, brown in the pan, add some water, cover and stew for awhile adding water as needed. With mashed taters.


----------

